# Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß



## joachim_fu (3. Okt. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich heute neu im Forum registriert. 
Vor 18 Jahren haben wir mit Spaten und Schaufel 2 Teichbecken, die um 1m unterschiedlich hoch liegen, geschaufelt und mit 0,8er Folie ausgelegt. Das "obere Becken" lief über einen Wasserfall in das "untere Becken" über. beide Becken waren ca. 5x2,5m groß und 1,5 bis 2m tief. Bepflanzung oben und unten mit Seerosen aus einem Naturteich im Hinterland und unten zusätzlich mit __ Rohrkolben und __ Wasserpest. Unten leben 8-12 Goldfische. Diese Konstellation existierte etwa 8 Jahre. In dieser Zeit geschah es immer wieder, dass das untere Becken nahezu leer gepumpt war und das ober Becken noch nicht überlief. Wir füllten dann immer mit dem Gartenschlauch nach. Das war uns allerdings auf Dauer lästg und wir schütteten den oberen Teich zu und bauten vom Quellstein zum unteren Becken einen Bachlauf. Der funktioniert heute mehr schlecht wie recht. (ein kleines Rinnsal, kein Bach)
Wir haben den Teich in all den Jahren gerade 2 mal von Hand ausgeräumt, d.h. alles was wir zu fassen gekriegt haben ausgerissen und entsorgt. Abgelassen haben wir den Teich nie.
Heute haben wir uns entschieden, den Gartenteich durch einen Fachmann deutlich vergrößern zu lassen. Die Oberfläche soll ca. 70 qm werden. Eine Seite grenzt dann direkt an unsere Terasse. Wassertiefe ca. 1,20, am Rand Flachwasserzonen und Pflanzstreifen. Ein Steg und eine anschließende Brücke  soll die Terasse mit dem auf dem alten "oberen Becken" entstandenen Frühstücksplatz verbinden.
So viel zu heutigen Stand.
Nachdem ich die alten Fehler nicht mehr machen will, habe ich folgende Fragen:
Soll ich Fische einsetzen? Wenn ja, welche, wieviel?
Brauch ich einen Filter?
Kann ich mittig eine Fontaine setzen, auch wenn Fische drin sind?
Muß ich auf irgend welche Wasserwerte achten?
Wie pflege ich den Teich richtig?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Grüße vom Bodensee
Joachim


----------



## thaldor (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

ob fische oder nicht muss jeder selber wissen, ich würd nur dann nen teich bauen wenn ich auch fische einsetzen würde 

wenn fische dann kommen für mich nur kois in frage.....alles andere is nicht wirklich schön (is natürlich geschmackssache). dann muss auch ein filter angeschlossen werden und die wasserwerte müssen kontrolliert werden. die fontaine stört die fische nicht weiter....

bei koi rechnet man in der regel 1kg fisch pro 1000L wasser, ein koi von der größe 40-50cm hat in der regel etwa 1kg. da bei dir einige zehntausend liter zusammen kommen werden, wird eher das geld knapp, als das zuviel fische drin sind 

filter gibt diverse möglichkeiten....dazu sollte aber erst das genaue volumen berechnet sein. generell gilt vorabscheidung + mehrkammerfilter....


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

na dann sag ich doch zunächst einmal: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!  
Ich hoffe, für Euch, dass der Fachmann sich auch tatsächlich als solcher entpuppt und es nicht ein "normaler Galabauerteich" mit Kiesschüttungen wird.  Wäre schade um den Platz und das Geld. Machst Du die Pläne, oder hat er komplett freie Hand?

Zu Deinen Fragen:


> Soll ich Fische einsetzen? Wenn ja, welche, wieviel?


Das kommt darauf an, was Du möchtest. Vielleicht möchtet Ihr ja bei 70m² Wasserfläche in Richtung Schwimmteich planen?? Dann sollten Fische die Pflanzen zum Fressen gern haben besser draußen bleiben.
Einige Mitglieder hier im Forum sind auch mit einem gänzlich fischlosen Teich glücklich (keine Probleme mit Filter, Wasserwerten, abgefressenen Pflanzen usw.; dafür aber eine sehr große Artenvielfalt aus __ Libellen-, Käferlarven, Amphibien, Kleinstlebewesen uvm.).
Du mußt diese Entscheidung für Dich/Euch ganz allein treffen.
Andere Mitglieder haben Shubunkis und/oder Goldfische, Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen u.v.a. im Teich. Solange man nur wenige einsetzt und nicht zufüttert, sollte das Gleichgewicht halbwegs erhalten bleiben. Ansonsten vermehren sich die Fische (vor allem Goldfische) zu stark und man bekommt Probleme mit den Wasserwerten, muß den Filter aufrüsten und vielleicht noch einen Pflanzenfilter installieren.
Fische machen also meistens etwas mehr Arbeit. 
Allerdings sollte man schon vor dem Bau, also bei der Planung, wissen ob man nun einen naturnahen Teich möchte oder einen Koiteich. Hinterher könnte es sonst Probleme geben.


> Brauch ich einen Filter?


Nur dann, wenn der Fischbesatz die Grenze erreicht, an der die fischgiftigen Stoffe nicht mehr ausreichend um- und abgebaut werden können! Pflanzen übernehmen dabei den entgültigen Abbau zu Biomasse, die man dann entfernen kann.


> Kann ich mittig eine Fontaine setzen, auch wenn Fische drin sind?


Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Aber den Spaß nicht übertreiben, denn solche Wasserspiele treiben das für die Unterwasserpflanzen wichtige CO2 aus und anschließend geht der pH-Wert nach oben. 


> Muß ich auf irgend welche Wasserwerte achten?


Naja, wenn man Fische hält auf jeden Fall. Dann sind pH-Wert, Kh, O2, CO2, Nitrit, Nitrat, Ammonium/Ammoniak auf jeden Fall ab und an mal zu kontrollieren. Zumindest bei Veränderungen im/am Teich sagen einem oft die Wasserwerte, woran es klemmt.
Ohne Fische sind vor allem pH-Wert, Kh und Gh von Bedeutung, weil manche Pflanzen mit Extremen bei diesen Werten nur schlecht oder gar nicht klar kommen.


> Wie pflege ich den Teich richtig?


Keine Pflegemittel in den Teich kippen, ruhig einer Algenblüte zusehen und dabei ne Tasse Tee/Kaffe trinken auch wenns schwer fällt, dem Teich Zeit geben und nach den ersten Jahren beginnen ab und an etwas Pflanzenmasse zu entfernen, wenn sie zuviel geworden ist. Filter, sofern vorhanden, werden möglichst gar nicht gereinigt (bis auf die Grobschmutzabscheidung), sollten aber 24h am Tag durchlaufen. Das falsche Reinigen schadet nur den Bakterien darin. Den Mulm am Boden saugt man auch nicht jedes Jahr komplett raus. 

Für einen Koiteich gelten einige meiner Aussagen nicht 100%ig. Aber Du kannst ja dann nochmal gezielt nach Koiteichbedingungen fragen/mit der Suchfunktion suchen, wenn das das Teichziel sein sollte.

Soviel erstmal von mir dazu.
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja auch mal eine Skizze/Bilder zeigen, wo und wie der Teich entstehen soll?!


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

zu Annetts, ja man kann es schon sagen Fachlektüre...  , fällt mir zu deinem Vorhaben nur noch eins ein. 

Die Fontaine solltest du am besten so platzieren, damit deine Seerosen (wenn du überhaupt welche haben möchtest) nicht direkt von oben bespritzt werden. Man liest des öfteren das Seerosen dabei wenn überhaupt nur sehr gehemmt wachsen, geschweige denn blühen.

Viel Spass noch hier im Forum, und überlege doch noch mal....selbst bauen ist vieeeeeeeeeeeeel schöner, geholfen wird hier bestimmt, zumindest stehen wir dir beim Buddeln im Gedanken bei...


----------



## joachim_fu (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo zusammen,
Es freut mich sehr, dass Ihr mich so freundlich in euren Kreis aufgenommen habt.  Besten Dank auch für die ersten Statements. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/wink_alt.gif


Ich bin mir auch nicht absolut sicher, ob dieser Fachmann wirklich einer ist. Es handelt sich um einen Landschaftsgärtner aus meiner näheren Umgebung, der vom Schwimmteich bis zum Naturteich bereits alles realisiert hat. Seine Gartenanlagen sind immer ein Hingucker.

Eine erste Planung gibt es bereits. Die ist aber im Moment beim Landschaftsgärtner. Sobald ich sie zurück habe, stell ich sie euch vor. 

Im heutigen Teich haben wir Goldfische. Ich denke, dass ich auch wieder welche in den neuen Teich mache. Den Koi werden wir nicht einsetzen. Er sieht nach Aussage meiner Frau wie ein "Monstergoldfisch" aus. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes_alt.gif
 (sorry)

Was anderes: Ist es eigentlich völlig abwegig, wenn ich mir vorstelle im Sommer mal in den doch großen Teich reinzupringen, auch wenn es kein Schwimmteich mit Regenerationsbecken ist?  Oder bring ich dann das ganze System aus dem Gleichgewicht?

Der Hinweis zum CO2 mit der Fontaine ist mir wichtig. Ich denke ich werde die Größe anpassen. Die Fontaine ist eben ein großer Wunsch meiner Tochter Sabrina (16J).

Übrigens, selber schaufeln? Ich weiß nicht. Habe diese Aktion bei den letzten 2 Becken schon gemacht. Ich denke auch, dass ich die neue, riesige Folie dann nicht alleine in den Riesengrater bekomme.

Wenn ich es hinkrieg, dann stell ich jetzt noch 3 Fotos vom vorhandenen Teich rein.

Grüße aus Überlingen
Joachim


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

mal sehen wie die Planung Deines Landschaftsgärtners ausschaut.
Was auch noch empfehlenswert ist: Schaut Euch doch mal einige Teiche an, die er vor einiger Zeit (mehreren Jahren?) angelegt hat und unterhaltet Euch mit den Besitzern.
Sind die zufrieden und haben wenig Aufwand mit Algen fischen und ähnlichem, dann kannst Du beruhigter sein.

Koi müssen nicht so aussehen, wie Monstergoldfische.  Klasse Ausdruck!
Kommt halt auf die Varietät (Farbgebung) an. Gibt auch schöne schwarz-weiße oder silbrig glänzende. Kannst ja mal einen Blick in die öffentlichen und privaten Alben der User werfen.  (oben in der Kopfzeile auf Album klicken)

Loch buddeln kann man auch mit einem kleineren Bagger. Gibt es eigentlich fast in jedem Städtchen auszuleihen. Ihr solltet auch überlegen, was mit dem Aushub passiert. Abfahren lassen kostet Geld. Einen Hügel mit Wasserlauf daraus zu modellieren höchstens Zeit 
Die Folie ins Loch zu bekommen ist bei richtigem Vorgehen weniger problematisch, als Du es Dir im Moment vorstellst.
Manche Firmen (z.B. - defekter Link entfernt -) liefern zur fertig konfektionierten Folie sogar einen Abwickelplan. Damit geht das kinderleicht. Und, wozu hat man denn Verwandtschaft und/oder Freunde?  
Ein kleines Grillfest entschädigt für die 1-2h Arbeit (inkl. Falten glattziehen). Länger dürfte das kaum dauern.

Wenn Du nur ab und an mal eine Runde mit den Fischen schwimmst und für genug Pflanzen im Teich sorgst, dürfte da nichts passieren. Nur Sonnencreme, Dreck usw. sollten besser schon vorher abgeduscht werden.  Das entlastet das "System Teich" dann auch.

Und die Fontaine... lasst sie doch nicht im Dauerbetrieb laufen. Wenn das Töchterchen da ist und sie sehen will, wird die Pumpe halt eingeschaltet. Wenn sie dann nach 2h genug vom Geplätscher hat, macht Ihr sie wieder aus. Dann bringt Ihr auch den CO2-Haushalt nicht gravierend durcheinander.
Und wie Jochen schon sagte: Seerosen mögen zu starke Wasserbewegungen und Spritzer auf den Blättern überhaupt nicht. Sie blühen dann weniger bis gar nicht oder mickern nur noch vor sich hin.

Die Anleitung zum Fotos einstellen findest Du hier.
Und wenn es gar nicht gehen will, einfach nochmal kurz melden!


----------



## Silke (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Jochen,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!
Ich habe einen Naturteich, d.h. ohne Fische dieses Frühjahr angelegt. Er ist nach kurzzeitiger Algenblüte glasklar bis zum heutigen Tag. Fadenalgen gibt es natürlich auch welche, aber nicht allzu viele. Ich habe außer einem Skimmer, der auch nicht immer läuft, keine Technik - die Wasserwerte sind ok. Bei uns hat ein Tiefbauer die Erdarbeiten gemacht. Alles andere haben wir zusammen mit den Nachbarn hinbekommen. Folie einlegen klappte bestens mit 6 Leuten: reingerollt, abgewickelt und auseinanderziehen, Falten legen; dauerte eine halbe Stunde.
Da würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, welche Arbeiten du selbst machen kannst.
Bin gespannt auf deinen Plan...


----------



## joachim_fu (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Annett,
ich danke dir für deine Tips. Mein Gärtner hat mit auch schon 3 Adressen angeboten, wo ich alles was er so macht, incl. Schwimmteich, mal anshen kann.

Ihr alle mireinander motiviert mich dermaßen zum selber machen, dass ich bereits ins wanken gerate. Ich hatte mir doch vorgenommen den nächsten Teich machen zu lassen?!?

Jetzt versuch ich mal hier ein paar Bilder vom vorhandenen Teich anzuhängen. (geht nicht, die Bilder sind mit 512 kb zu groß. villeicht gehts im Album)

Gruß vom Bodensee
Joachim


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

lad Dir mal aus dem Downloadbereich Irfan runter und komprimier damit die Bilder auf unter 244Kb.. dann passen die auch hier rein


----------



## Kurt (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,
Servus Nachbar (beinahe) -  Überlingen ist ja nicht so weit weg .
Selbermachen kann ich nur anraten - macht jede Menge Spaß. Und Bewegung an frischer Luft ist immer gut, vor allem wenn man berufsbedingt vielleicht schon zuviel drinnen sitzt. Nur aufs 'KREUZ' aufpassen, wenn Du mit etwas größern Steinen hantieren mußt - Technik ist da wichtiger wie 'KRAFT'!!!
Den Aushub würde ich auch einem Profi überlassen - das kostet weniger als man denkt. Ganz wichtig, daß er wirklich alle 'Grobarbeiten'  mit dem Bagger erledigt - sonst schuftet man sich kaputt :-(

Wegen der Entsorgung des Materials bei Gemeinde, Baufirmen oder Bauern der Umgebung anfragen - die  brauchen öfters Auffüllmaterial und holen vielleicht günstig ab  

Bei meiner Teichanlage haben der Profi-Schweisser und ich zum Verlegen der Folie genügt (schwere 1,5 mm mit Gewebe) .  Durch das etwas aufwändige Teichprofil konnte herstellerseitíg  eh nur in mittelgroßen Teilen geliefert und dann vor Ort verschweißt werden.  
Eingespart habe ich vor allem durch eigene Planung, Angebot/Auftrag an beteiligte Fachbetriebe (Transportbetrieb mit LWK/Bagger, Folienfirma)  und über 300 eigene Arbeitsstunden, wobei viele nur wegen der Hangsicherung und beim Stiegenbau im Hang anfielen. In der Ebene ist das um vieles einfacher .

Schöne Grüße aus Bregenz
Kurt


----------



## joachim_fu (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo zusammen,

am Donnerstag war ein entscheidender Termin mit dem Gärtner. Wir haben entschieden, dass wir im Februar 07 mit der Umgestaltung des gesamten Garten beginnen. Ein Teil dabei ist der neue, große Teich.

Wir werden als Filter einen Brunnenring setzten in dem Quarzsand ist, um den gleichen Effekt zu bekommen, wie bei einem Schwimmteich. Der Gärtner macht das auf seine Kosten als Experiment, da er die bewährte Filtertechnik der Schwimmteiche auf unseren, etwas kleineren Teich, übertragen will. Wir haben keinen Platz für ein Regenerationsbecken und wollen auch keinen reinen Schwimmteich. (Ich will halt mal reinspringen, auch wenn da ein paar Goldfische schwimmen.) Übrigens, ich konnte zu diesem Thema aus dem Fachbeitrag Filtertechnik einige wertvolle Tips holen. Danke an die Autoren.

Wir werden wohl im Nov oder Dez damit beginnen den alten Teich leer zu pumpen. Kann mir dazu jemand sagen, wie ich die ca. 20 Goldfische durchbringen soll? Oder soll ich sie unserem Kater vorsetzen??

Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob ich am Techgrund einen Ablauf oder am Beckenrand einen Überlauf setzten lassen soll. Habt ihr da eine Meinung dazu?

Ach so, Bilder vom alten Teich und Blider vom Plan gibt’s demnächst.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## joachim_fu (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo
jetzt hab ich die Bilder endlich: 

 

Übrigens: soll ich das Dachwasser in den Teich leiten oder nicht?

Gruß vom Bodensee
Joachim


----------



## joachim_fu (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo, jetzt melde ich mich wieder,

am Mittwoch 17.01.07 ist der Bagger angerückt und hat das ganze Grundstück in eine Baustelle verwandelt. -- Es geht los --
Den alten Teich haben wir abgelassen und die Folie raus. Der Aushub ist angefangen. Nach Aussage des Gärtners wird wahrscheinlich ein Abkühlen im Teich möglich werden, da er 2 Filter einbauen will. Einen mit Quarzsand und einen chemischen.
Die Planung habe ich nicht eingestellt, da das Abfotografieren vom Plan nicht geworden ist.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom Beginn:


----------



## Dodi (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim!

Irgendwie ist mir Dein Thread vom Oktober 06 völlig abgegangen... 

Was hast Du denn nun mit Deinen Goldfischen gemacht? Hast Du eine passende Bleibe für sie gefunden oder ist es doch Katzenfutter geworden? 

Zu Deiner Frage nach dem Dachwasser in den Teich leiten: ich kann Dir nur davon abraten! Auf Dächern sammeln sich viel Schmutz und aggressive Stoffe, die besser nicht in einen Teich kommen sollten. Ölheizungen sind da besonders schlimm - bei uns ist dadurch eine Regenrinne schon nach wenigen Jahren durchgerottet gewesen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben!


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

Wasser von Dächern bitte nur einleiten, wenn es wirklich sauber ist.
D.h. bei einem schwachen Regenguß wahrs. gar nichts und bei starkem, langanhaltendem Regen auch erst nachdem der Schmutz von Dach gewaschen wurde. 
Das mit dem Filter hab ich nicht so ganz kapiert...
Ihr wollt einen Sandfilter + einen chemischen Filter einbauen 
Und darin soll dann für Fische geeignetes Wasser herauskommen und wartungsfreundlich soll das dann auch noch sein? Wie soll denn der Sandfilter gereinigt werden? 

Wieviele Teiche hat der Gärtner schon so angelegt? Mit dieser Filterung?
Hast Du mit Besitzern früher angelegter Teiche mal sprechen können?

Bitte versuch doch nochmals die Skizze abzulichten (scannen?). Vielleicht können wir noch was dazu beitragen.


----------



## karsten. (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*



			
				joachim_fu schrieb:
			
		

> ........einen mit Quarzsand und einen chemischen.....



Hallo
diese Bezeichnungen stammen eindeutig aus dem Vokabular von 
Poolbauern .
Das hat nicht aber auch *gar nichts * mit Gartenteichen
auch nichts mit Schwimmteichen zu tun .

An Gartenteichen verwendet man mechanische und/oder biologische Filter.
manchmal wird die Filterung über Aktivkohle oder Zeolit als chemische
Filterung bezeichnet aber das ist für größere Anlagen und im Dauerbetrieb
eher zu vernachlässigen.
Für Gartenteiche oder Schwimmteiche 
gibt es inzwischen wirklich gesicherte Angaben was geht .
Sandfilter und chemische Filter   gehören 


nicht dazu !  

mfG


----------



## joachim_fu (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo,
toll, dass ihr alle mit dabei seid. 

Filter:
Ich habe noch mal überdie Filterung gesprochen und jetzt eine bessere, klare Antwort erhalten: Es wird nur ein biologischer Filter eingebaut. Also ein extra kleines Becken (ca. 1,5 x 2 m) das unten mit Quarzsand gefüllt und oben bepflanzt ist.

Dachwasser:
Nachdem ihr mir alle davon abratet werde ich das Dachwasser nicht in den Teich leiten. (Schon das Verlegen des Fallrores gespart!?)

Qualifikation des Gärtners:
Ich bin anfangs an den Mitarbeiter geraten, der den Aushub macht. Der hatte wohl keine Ahnung von Filter und so. Jetzt ist tatsächlich der Fachmann am Werk, der schon einige Schwimmteiche in der Umgebung realisiert hat.

Vielleicht noch etwas Info zur Planung:
Den Plan versuche ich nachher mal zu fotografieren. Scannen geht nicht. der Plan ist A1 groß. Ich habe dem Gärtner folgende Vorgabe genacht: Der Tech soll so sauber sein, dass man bedenkenlos im Sommer mal die Füße reinhängen kann, es muss aber kein Schwimmteich sein (da zu teuer). Daraufhin hat er vorgeschlagen, dass er auf seine Kosten einen Versuch mit einem biologischen Filter an meinem Teich machen will. Klappts, dann hab ich einen Schwimmteich, klappts nicht, dann wird´s ein Zierteich mit Fischen. Deshalb war nicht endgültig besprochen, wie der Filter aussehen sollte. (Bei einem Schwimmteich braucht mann ja ein deutlich größeres Regenerationsbecken).

Hier noch ein Bild von Heute. Die Formen sind bereits zu erkennen.

Gruß vom Bodensee
Joachim


----------



## joachim_fu (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich die Planung fotografiert. Das eine Bild ist die gesamte Gartenplanung, das andere der Teich. Größe lt. Plan ca. 11 x 6 m
Grüße
Joachim


----------



## joachim_fu (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Jetzt hats geklappt


----------



## Annett (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die gesamte Zone außerhalb der Tiefzone mit Pflanzen besetzt werden soll. 
Wenn das dann mal richtig eingewachsen ist, wird auch ein gelegentlicher Gang ins Wasser das System nicht gleich aus der Bahn werfen. 
Ob Quarzsand nun aber das geeignete Substrat für einen bepflanzten Filter ist - nun ja, ich würde wahrs. eher sowas wie Lavabruch nehmen.
Der Sand wird nicht besonders tief durchströmt und bildet so eher anaerobe Zonen (schwarz und faulig riechend). 
Und die sind bei der normalen biologischen Filterung (Umbau von Ammonium/Ammoniak ->Nitrit ->Nitrat) eher unerwünscht.


----------



## Steingarnele (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo Joachim,

ich weiß ja nicht ob das mit der Tiefe von dir so gewünscht ist, aber ich würde die Tiefwasserzone schon gute 50cm tiefer machen.
Zum Biofilter gibt es keinen Zugang, so das er immer mit dem Wasser aus dem Teich durchströmt wird. Quarzsand ist so fein das er bei nicht Bewegung, ganz schnell anfängt zu faulen, und Gase entstehen. Schau dir mal diesen Biofilter an->


----------



## joachim_fu (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

Hallo zusammen,
Danke für die umfangreichen Tipf zum Filter. Ich hab mit dem Gärtner gesprochen und er wird den Filter ähnlich wie in eurer Info zum Biofilter aufbauen. 

Die Folie ist inzwischen ausgelegt, dann hat uns jedoch der Winter erwischt. Mal sehen, ob es in der nächsten Woche weiter geht.

Ich habe am Samstag (und Sonntag) Brücke uns Steg gebaut. Baumaterial: Bankirai aus Indunesien. Das ist ein kostengünstiges Hartholz und es soll Naturverträglich abgebaut sein (!??). Billig ist es. Beides zusammen kostet gerade mal 980 Euro.

Ich melde mich nächste Woche wieder.

Joachim aus Überlingen


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*



			
				joachim_fu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde mich nächste Woche wieder.
> 
> Joachim aus Überlingen



Hi Joachim,

liegst du unter der Brücke, und hast dich mit angeschraubt?
Wäre schön mal deine Fortschritte zu sehen, und wie es mit dem Filter weiter geht.  Bei dem Wetter muss doch einiges gegangen sein, halte uns mal wieder weiter auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## ThomasK. (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

 980 Euro? Kann man da noch von billig sprechen?


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Aus alt und klein mach neu und groß*

hi,

wohl eher nicht, ich denke da wäre das bei uns billiger, und man hätte für das Geld den Steg wohl noch fertig bekommen.


----------

